# How to get beans shipped & Dr. Chronic Review



## The New Girl (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey guys,
   I'm so happy with the service from Dr. Chronic. I sent 2 orders a few days apart and got each order exactly on the 8th day of ordering. That's great service along with email confirmation on payment. The Dr. also sent an email confirming shipment. I've give them an A+ for service, let ya know about the product later. 


Tips for ordering:
     I think the best way to purchase seeds is to buy a prepaid credit card, protects your identity and you know that they have payment, there is no second guessing if payment has arrived, got lost or whatever - etc.
    Also - use address on the card you want the beans shipped to & not at your grow. (When you buy the card you can give name and address of whatever without ID - stealth) You get your beans faster too by this method. If they get confiscated your in the clear and don't have to be paranoid about a knock on your door!  
     I've also used Marijuana Seeds.nl, Nirvana & Highgrade-Seeds with great success. Hope this helps somebody.


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes I must agree Chronic is fast  ... the Nivana WW seeds he sold me were sick however ... won't back them unfortunately ... hope your product is better quality ... good luck ...


----------



## I Eat Valium (Aug 11, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> Yes I must agree Chronic is fast  ... the Nivana WW seeds he sold me were sick however ... won't back them unfortunately ... hope your product is better quality ... good luck ...


 
 Damn GrowRebel, I'm seeing your posts about those bad
seeds all over this site! You are obviously way bummed out,
and that sux bro, I hope things turn around for you soon.
I will just say that a bad batch of seeds is not unheard of,
however if they were able to germinate, you would think Doc
did his part. He guarantees them to germ. I've heard WW is
a really needy plant. You aren't growing them in a hydro hut
by any chance are you?


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 20, 2008)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> I'm so happy with the service from Dr. Chronic. I sent 2 orders a few days apart and got each order exactly on the 8th day of ordering. That's great service along with email confirmation on payment. The Dr. also sent an email confirming shipment. I've give them an A+ for service, let ya know about the product later.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey did you use a prepaid gift card for marijuana seeds.nl and if you did, which one worked? Thanks I really need help lol! :holysheep:


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 20, 2008)

MercyEternity said:
			
		

> Hey did you use a prepaid gift card for marijuana seeds.nl and if you did, which one worked? Thanks I really need help lol! :holysheep:


 
I used a visa for this site, but I think thier stealth method has been detected. They were shipped on the 11th of aug and still not here while the doc and nirvana-shop were shipped later and have already arrived. It hasn't even been two weeks yet, so I have hope still.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 20, 2008)

wheres the best place to get a prepaid credit card?


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 20, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> I used a visa for this site, but I think thier stealth method has been detected. They were shipped on the 11th of aug and still not here while the doc and nirvana-shop were shipped later and have already arrived. It hasn't even been two weeks yet, so I have hope still.


 
I hope you get them. Maybe they should switch their stealth every month just to keep them guessing and use different addresses for the return. Did you use a Visa International Prepaid? 

Which ones did you order? I typed in their name in Google and all I read was good things so I kind of feel like that is my best choice. Have you ordered from them before?

This is my last bit of funds too. The rest I used for CFL lights, etc. just the best I could get for what I got so I really got to make sure I get this right.


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 21, 2008)

MercyEternity said:
			
		

> I hope you get them. Maybe they should switch their stealth every month just to keep them guessing and use different addresses for the return. Did you use a Visa International Prepaid?
> 
> Which ones did you order? I typed in their name in Google and all I read was good things so I kind of feel like that is my best choice. Have you ordered from them before?
> 
> This is my last bit of funds too. The rest I used for CFL lights, etc. just the best I could get for what I got so I really got to make sure I get this right.



m-seeds.nl sent me an email telling me what to look for, and I saw on other sites that this method had been intercepted a lot. And, I used my own credit card, not doing anything at my house, so I'm not worried. Plus it may help me with getting something from them, should the package not arrive.


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 21, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> m-seeds.nl sent me an email telling me what to look for, and I saw on other sites that this method had been intercepted a lot. And, I used my own credit card, not doing anything at my house, so I'm not worried. Plus it may help me with getting something from them, should the package not arrive.


 
I read that people were getting them from 7-10 days from the marijuana-seeds.nl crew. That's what they said anyways. I hope they switch their stealth methods. Besides that people all over the web post what it looks like when they get their order and stuff!! Everybody can see that!!
Now I am worried about it.


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 21, 2008)

It got here today. Different stealth method than described.


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 21, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> It got here today. Different stealth method than described.


 
Cool! :dancing:


----------



## risktaker27 (Aug 21, 2008)

i got my prepaid visa card from wal mart they sell $50-$100 gift cards if you live in the states you can also get them at your local wallgreens store from $25 bucks and up


----------

